# My show setup



## CalumetWoodworks (Nov 21, 2016)

Had my first juried show this past weekend. WOW! The organizer did an outstanding job promoting the show, on the radio, internet, and in print! We had a wonderful experience! They provided pipe and drape dividers between each booth, free coffee and donuts in the morning, and they delivered our lunch to us!

As for sales, they were good! I didn't know what to expect as this was my first year in the show. My wife made notes of various items that customers asked about, and made notes of what sold well and what didn't. We learned a LOT from this show and I can't wait till next year!

Some shots of my setup, small and simple. Going to add another table and risers for next year.

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 21, 2016)

Way cool! Glad it was a positive show for you!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 21, 2016)

Very nice, I'm happy for your success! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 21, 2016)

Fantastic! What sold well, and what didn't? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 21, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Nov 21, 2016)

Surprisingly, the pens didn't sell well. Only sold 2. Didn't sell any coffee scoops, or shave sets. Only sold one stopper and one seam ripper. Both pizza cutters/ice cream scoop sets sold. I should have made more of those as I had customers come back and ask if I had more. The ornaments were the biggest sellers. Only had about 4 left at the end of the show. I did go through the entire stack of business cards. I put a sign up that said I do custom orders, I think that helped get the cards out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 21, 2016)

Congrats on the show!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 21, 2016)

CalumetWoodworks said:


> Surprisingly, the pens didn't sell well. Only sold 2. Didn't sell any coffee scoops, or shave sets. Only sold one stopper and one seam ripper. Both pizza cutters/ice cream scoop sets sold. I should have made more of those as I had customers come back and ask if I had more. The ornaments were the biggest sellers. Only had about 4 left at the end of the show. I did go through the entire stack of business cards. I put a sign up that said I do custom orders, I think that helped get the cards out there.



Yes for you!! That's a great wife you have to take notes during your show. I've done many shows in the past 15 years. I figured out that if I just give my card out I may get a couple sales after the show, but if I get their phone # & call them after the show my chances for making that sale go up probably by 80 or 90%. Really!!
And folks frequently ask for discounts. I used to give one to make a quick sale, & now I offer them an item first that sells for about 20% of what they are "bartering" for (especially if I see them looking at lesser priced items) & I frequently get full price for my main item.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 21, 2016)

At one show I noticed a couple was looking intently at my pens, then fell in love with two of my Norfolk Island Pine vases & couldn't decide which to buy. I said "you must buy both or you'll regret it" Then I said - If you get both vases you can choose any pen for free! Got a$425 sale & they chose a pen with a $9.00 kit

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 21, 2016)

Also, what sells good at one show may or may not sell well at the next show.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 21, 2016)

I've set up Keith. I'm glad your show went well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 21, 2016)

Them damn scoops, if that don't beat all, the kid kicked my ice-cream before I got home, then put he empty container back in the freezer. Half tempted to get a bowl of snow and hit it with maple syrup like we did on the farm as a kid.

Keith, great looking set up. Are you allowed to tell us the show name so we can share it with friends?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Nov 22, 2016)

The show was Sigma Holiday House in Fod du Lac, WI. It is a juried show with 70 vendors. I'm all signed up for next year as well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Dearlw (Nov 29, 2016)

Great setup. looks fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

